# Spay before 6mo, or wait.



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

first post whoot! Anyway I have been doing so much reading about this and just don't know what to do. She is currently a little over 4 months, and my vet wants her spayed shortly. Then I read on here that it can affect growth and all this other stuff. What would you guys recommend? Vet says to go through heat cycles means increase cancer risk.? 

thanks


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Never before 6 months. Whether you opt for an early spay (after 6 months
but before first heat) or a later spay (after one or two heat cycles) is
really up to you. There are pros and cons to both approaches.

There is really no real evidence that one is clearly preferable to
the other. There is a lot of OPINION and lots of anecdotal material
out there but more important is your particular situation.

In my case I had Abby spayed at a little over 7 months. Mainly
because I dont have a fenced in yard and have intact males on
both sides of us. The chances of an "accident" were too great.

Most will favor a later spay giving the dog plenty of time to fully
mature. This is probably the best approach if you can manage
the risk of an unwanted pregnancy.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't really think most will favor one approach or another...it depends on which forum you ask.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I had Jamie spayed at 5.5 months because I was afraid she would come in at 6 months which was Christmas eve. I was not aware that a GSD can come in at 6 months or a little earlier so I opted to do it before the holidays. She recovered nicely and my husband and myself don't care if she turns out small because she was spayed so early. I have always had all my females spayed by their first heat (non GSD) and they all grew to full size. 

It is just a matter of preference I would try to get her to 6mths or close though before spaying if you decide to spay before first heat.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum first of all! There are SEVERAL threads asking this already that would be good reading for you. Everyone had their own opinion on the matter


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum and hope this is the first post of many!

If you can make sure you keep track of you pup so she won't get pregnant.... I say wait at least until you've gotten thru one cycle and your pup is done growing. Hormones DO affect growth! 

Think of your human kids when they are only about 9 yrs old? Done growing? How about when the females start to sexually mature in humans? Done growing? 

Here's a study with some info:

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete

HEY, this is a new one for me to read...

Is Early Neutering Hurting Pets?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I have had 4 female GSD, all I had spayed at 7 months old, all grew to normal sizes and were very healthy, just saying it worked out for us.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Spaying early definitely has been proven to increase the rates of cancers like osteosarcoma and hemangiosarcoma....both devastating and deadly, non curable, and common in the GSD. They also DO NOT grow to full size or proper proportions because their sex hormones are what help close their bone plates. A females heat is just not a big deal...my female is in heat right now with her cute little belt on panting from a good run. I have to take the belt on and off for potty breaks and obviously to change the pad, but they don't bleed like women so changes are only done morning, afternoon, and before bed. 

Early Neutering

This is only one of many articles with references on real studies to show allowing that first heat really is beneficial. GSD's mature much slower than other breeds and rarely go into heat before 9 months...Zoe was actually 10 months, but this also means they grow slower and should be keeping those hormones for a few extra months. It supports healthy bone growth and reduces the risk of cancer later in life which seems like good enough reasons to hold off


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am with Zoeys mom, GSD's do mature slow....I'd let her have a few heats before. Just imagine if you had a full hysterectomy before you started your menstrual cycle?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

HeidiW said:


> I have had 4 female GSD, all I had spayed at 7 months old, all grew to normal sizes and were very healthy, just saying it worked out for us.


I know what you are saying Heidi but your statement is a bit misleading, what I mean is yes your dogs were normal sizes but you DON'T know what they would have been if they stayed intact. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be 300 pounds with a beard,lol Obesity and muscle development is also another reason to hold off- no your pup is not fat now of course, but females spayed later tend to be of healthier weight as adults. Her hormones now are allowing for rapid muscle development which in a few years will help stave off those extra pounds. The more muscle we have the less fat we tend to have. This correlates to a healthier cardiovascular system and of course better renal and hepatic function. You can deal with one or two heats I promise


----------



## misha (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow! thanks for all the replies. I have been reading every article/topic I can find.. I appreciate your opinions. I have been seeing that even though there are people who spay early, most say to wait. Which is most likely what I will do. Now it's time to read up on her going into heat! Thanks again and this will most definety be one of many posts !


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Not much to read up on with their first heat. My girl eats a lot less and other than that the only other clue I get are tiny blood drops,lol After about a week of this their vulva and nipples noticeably swell and they will become receptive to intact males. Obviously I keep her away from our intact male and when on walks keep her belt on at all times- she knows not to pee with her belt on. I got mine from petco for under $30. It's nothing fancy there's a hole you put their tail through and then strap each side with velcro to the top. I don't buy the expensive puppy pads petco sells I just use regular extra long human female pads....half the price and works the same. Their flow is light compared to a woman's so changes only happen 3x a day and I've never dealt with leaky pads


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would wait until the dog is 1 1/1 to 2 years old. I would have waited for Molly, but my parents are the ones who make the final decision. Molly is the appropriate height, but weighs almost 56-60lbs(she isn't starved she is very slender, energetic, and atheltic) Also I don't want to go through heat cycles. Plus Molly's dam was on the small side too. Maybe her breeding had to to do with it.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I had my first female GSD spayed at 7 months. She grew to be around 75-80 lbs and was healthy. And I had my current female GSD spayed at 5 months. She is larger than her mom now and doing very well (she is 18 months old). Where I live...I just didn't want to risk her getting pregnant...lots of intact males running around the neighborhood.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

So many experts, ho hum.
I can only tell you I have had 3 females over the years, all spayed at 5-6 months.
None were heavy unless overfed, all were healthy and fully developed and 
GREAT dogs.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Same here my 4 females never were fat ever, spayed at 7 months.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also want to add that Molly is not overweight, she is healthy, and is perfect shape.

All dogs are different, not one dog is the same.

PaddyD-I don't think anyone here claimed to be an expert.


----------

